# M6 North (jun 40 - Gretna) Stopover



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

All,

Just planning a trip to Scotland, will be travelling from nottingham on a friday evening & will be looking for a stopover between junction 40 of the M6 & Gretna services, hopefully arriving around 2300 hrs. I have heard that Gretna Services are OK, but there is a £17 charge for stops over 2 hours. Has anyone got any other suggestions?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Somewhere like Shap is handy look in the database on frontpage and put in Shapmit's near junction 39 on M6. 

There is quite often a THS with C&CC.

Greenie


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

J38, Tebay services have a caravan site
http://www.westmorland.com/caravan

Martin


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

cje101 said:


> All,
> 
> Just planning a trip to Scotland, will be travelling from nottingham on a friday evening & will be looking for a stopover between junction 40 of the M6 & Gretna services, hopefully arriving around 2300 hrs. I have heard that Gretna Services are OK, but there is a £17 charge for stops over 2 hours. Has anyone got any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


For about the same cost you could stay at a much more pleasant full facilities site such as The Braids Caravan Park in Gretna. We normally try to get as far as Moffat and use the club site, however we have used Braids in the past and found it quite satisfactory:

http://www.thebraidscaravanpark.co.uk


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

There is a god CL at Shap, basic no electric site with a toilet, 5 ins off motorway. Very peaceful,on edge of village with pub within walking distance.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Perhaps rather further north than you're looking for.

Returning from our trip to the Outer Hebrides last Sunday, we spent a peaceful night in a layby on a small local road with almost zero traffic near the hamlet of Crawfordjohn, just off the M74 (about 30 miles south of Glasgow).

It was an attractive setting, not far from the motorway service area at Junction 13.

Google Streetview - short link: http://g.co/maps/q8zz6

Around the corner from the layby there's a large grass picnic area, but it had an old sign indicating 'no overnight camping or parking'. Didn't fancy the grass anyway, in case it was soft after all the rain. :lol:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

How about this place here It looks ok and it's just off M6-J41. 
Tebay is also good too, especially as they allow very late arrivals.
Lesley


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

rogerblacks suggestion is a good one, its only just off the road


----------

